# MSI 8800GT $208 @ Dell



## ThatGuy16

EDIT: XFX $235
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=29&sku=A1350995

Good deal, it only takes dell 1-2 weeks to ship your order


----------



## oscaryu1

Bad link


----------



## Geoff

Just search for 8800GT.  Although it costs $235 now, but still a good deal.


http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=29&sku=A1350995


----------



## MatrixEVO

Dang, Dell is cool! I'm making my order!


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Dang, Dell is cool! I'm making my order!



Lets just see if you can wait that long


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];823414 said:
			
		

> Lets just see if you can wait that long



Hopefully. As long as it's before Christmas. I wish it were an EVGA card, so I could do the step-up program, and have a higher stock overclock, but for only $235 it's a really good deal.


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=29&sku=A1348853
> 
> Good deal, it only takes dell 1-2 weeks to ship your order



You are awesome for posting this. I would have never thought to check Dell for a cheap 8800GT, lol. Even though it's not $208, but $235, like you said, it's still a great deal. My computer is now complete, thank you.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

MatrixEVO said:


> You are awesome for posting this. I would have never thought to check Dell for a cheap 8800GT, lol. Even though it's not $208, but $235, like you said, it's still a great deal. My computer is now complete, thank you.



You already have the E6750?


----------



## ThatGuy16

That sucks, they had a MSI 8800GT for 208, must have sold out.. 

But $235 is still a good deal, but if shipping is anything like their computers...


----------



## Geoff

INTELCRAZY said:


> You already have the E6750?


Not yet, he's buying it soon (or waiting for it to arrive).



ThatGuy16 said:


> But $235 is still a good deal, but if shipping is anything like their computers...


That would be awesome!  Because I have always received free shipping from Dell


----------



## INTELCRAZY

oscaryu1 said:


> sig



DUH HUH'T(in mental institutionalized retarded voice)... He said 



> My computer is now complete, thank you.



And not 10Minutes before [-0MEGA-] said



> Not yet, he's buying it soon (or waiting for it to arrive).



----------------
You could have saved time by copying and pasting


----------



## Geoff

INTELCRAZY said:


> DUH HUH'T(in mental institutionalized retarded voice)... He said
> 
> 
> 
> And not 10Minutes before [-0MEGA-] said
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> You could have saved time by copying and pasting



lol, well he doesn't have the parts at his house yet, so I am partially right


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

are they still selling the 8800gt


----------



## MatrixEVO

INTELCRAZY said:


> You already have the E6750?



Everything is in the shipping process and on their way. It's going to be a kick ass system.


----------



## MatrixEVO

xxxalpinexxx80 said:


> are they still selling the 8800gt



Yes, here's the link: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Games/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=29&sku=A1350995


----------



## paratwa

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I just ordered it. I was waiting for newegg, but this is cheaper by $30 than newegg's and dell had it in stock!

Thanks again for the link! My stepson thanks you as well, since this is going in the system I am building him for Christmas.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Your welcome, Dell useually takes ~1-2 weeks to get it shipped. But as long as it gets there before christmas 

btw, i got this off another forum. so i can't take full credit


----------



## paratwa

1 to 2 weeks would be perfect timing. Since I am still waiting for the AM2+ board I want to get in stock at newegg, which is supposed to be at the end of the month.


----------



## fortyways

Shipping won't be as bad as their computers because they don't have to assemble the video card.


----------



## Ramodkk

fortyways said:


> Shipping won't be as bad as their computers because they don't have to assemble the video card.



True that! lol, Im most likely going to buy this... today!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well, im still debating.. i guess i'll wait untill the 11th for when the new G92 GTS is released


----------



## dave_w

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well, im still debating.. i guess i'll wait untill the 11th for when the new G92 GTS is released



I'm praying EVGA releases in time so my Step-Up will still work.


----------



## ThatGuy16

from what i have been reading, it will show up on "paper" on the 3rd. Then should hit places like newegg on the 11th, but if the price isn't worth it im going with the GT


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

i hope i can get my hands on the 8800gt


----------



## Geoff

fortyways said:


> Shipping won't be as bad as their computers because they don't have to assemble the video card.



Even their computers are fast!

I customized my Dell laptop on a Friday, and it arrived the following Wednesday!  Of course now with Christmas orders it may take a bit longer.


----------



## Geoff

Also if anyone is interested, the 3870 is only $223.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=29&sku=A1350903


----------



## ThatGuy16

Best Buy has the 3870 for $214, last time i looked it was out of stock though

Man i hope the new GTS isn't going to be expensive, or else im going with the GT if the price drops on it


----------



## fortyways

[-0MEGA-];824013 said:
			
		

> Even their computers are fast!
> 
> I customized my Dell laptop on a Friday, and it arrived the following Wednesday!  Of course now with Christmas orders it may take a bit longer.



Gotcha. I've never ordered from Dell, I just noticed someone else said something about the computers taking a long time and wondering if video cards would be the same. I didn't bother to quote.

I also don't think they physically assemble laptops, I think there's a thousand sub-models like with HP (dv6001, dv6002...).


----------



## Geoff

fortyways said:


> Gotcha. I've never ordered from Dell, I just noticed someone else said something about the computers taking a long time and wondering if video cards would be the same. I didn't bother to quote.
> 
> I also don't think they physically assemble laptops, I think there's a thousand sub-models like with HP (dv6001, dv6002...).


I dont think so, because there are so many different ways of customizing it, it wouldn't seem like a good idea from a business point of view to pre-build thousands of different configurations of laptops.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I don't know what happend to kof, but i thought that dell laptop he "customized" took over a month to get shipped? i may be wrong..


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> I don't know what happend to kof, but i thought that dell laptop he "customized" took over a month to get shipped? i may be wrong..


It depends when you order it, because when I ordered one back in March it took a few weeks, but as I said the one I ordered a couple months ago only took about a week.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Its back!
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=29&sku=A1348853

Im trying to decide if i want to order this now, or wait on the 11th


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> Its back!
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=29&sku=A1348853



What the heck?! I paid $235 for the XFX which isn't even factory overclocked. I'm contacting Dell and seeing if I can cancel the XFX and get the one there for $208. The XFX hasn't even shipped yet anyways.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, i would think they should let you change it if it hasn't shipped yet..


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, i would think they should let you change it if it hasn't shipped yet..



They let me cancel it and order the MSI. Good thing I have enough money in my bank account to cover all this chaos. I've been doing similar things lately with other items from newegg, and it takes a while for returns to be credited back to me.

The MSI 8800GT is factory overclocked, which is nice. Here's a link to it on newegg: MSI 8800GT OC


----------



## AznPride83

Yay it's back


----------



## Ramodkk

Definitely getting it (MSI) first thing this weekend haha I'd laugh if they dont have them this weekend (no money right now)


----------



## Geoff

Wow thats cheap!


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];825929 said:
			
		

> Wow thats cheap!



Yeah man! cant believe it! after seeing some other overclocked versions for over $300...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

All of you future or present 8800GT users should have a limitation on your gaming, lol.  I had to pay over twice that...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well, i just placed my order on the MSI 8800GT 

Lets hope i don't regret this


----------



## Geoff

I was even thinking about upgrading, but after seeing some benchmarks the 8800GT only outperforms the 2900XT by a small margin.


----------



## ThatGuy16

The 2900XT is a great card, and is what nearly $400 still?

I was going to wait on the new GTS, but regardless. It will come out to be around $150 cheaper. If the GTS is going to be at or around $350


----------



## p5n32

Aww wish it was that cheap in AUS


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> The 2900XT is a great card, and is what nearly $400 still?
> 
> I was going to wait on the new GTS, but regardless. It will come out to be around $150 cheaper. If the GTS is going to be at or around $350


It is a great card, it's just extremely power hungry and very hot.

They cost about $330 now, although the HD 3870 is slightly better and cheaper.


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];826242 said:
			
		

> It is a great card, it's just extremely power hungry and very hot.
> 
> They cost about $330 now, although the HD 3870 is slightly better and cheaper.



So then just wondering, a 500W PSU wouldn't power a 2900XT would it?


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> So then just wondering, a 500W PSU wouldn't power a 2900XT would it?


I highly doubt it.  The 2900XT requires both an 8-pin PCI-E and 6-Pin PCI-E power cable.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thats crazy!, thats why I like 7600GT's no external power source needed for such an amazing performance. Or at least in their times.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I was thinking, when i switch out this ATI and install the new GT. Should i have any problems?


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> I was thinking, when i switch out this ATI and install the new GT. Should i have any problems?


Just make sure to remove the ATI drivers and utilities before shutting down your PC to install the new card.


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];826366 said:
			
		

> Just make sure to remove the ATI drivers and utilities before shutting down your PC to install the new card.



So all i do is uninstall the drivers the best i can through device manager? driver cleaner doesn't work on vista


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];826366 said:
			
		

> Just make sure to remove the ATI drivers and utilities before shutting down your PC to install the new card.



Just making sure, I also want to get the 8800GT, when I do (IF I do!) I just uninstall any nvidia video drivers from my 7600GT right? Then I can install the newer drivers from the nvidia site right? or do I have to install the ones that come with the CD with the card?


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> So all i do is uninstall the drivers the best i can through device manager? driver cleaner doesn't work on vista


You dont need a third party program, just remove the ATI software from the add/remove programs menu, uninstall the driver from the device manager, and anything else that you believe is related.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I bought two of the 8800GTs from Dell. I'm going to sell one on ebay, they're going for over $300, and have high shipping prices, so I have a good chance of profit.


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];826409 said:
			
		

> You dont need a third party program, just remove the ATI software from the add/remove programs menu, uninstall the driver from the device manager, and anything else that you believe is related.



If this doesn't, im going to blame you


----------



## ThatGuy16

I was reading, some people say you have to uninstall the drivers, reboot in safe mode, delete all registry entrys with "ATI" and shut down and install the new card..

is this necessary?


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> I was reading, some people say you have to uninstall the drivers, reboot in safe mode, delete all registry entrys with "ATI" and shut down and install the new card..
> 
> is this necessary?


You could if you want, but you dont need to.  You only need to uninstall the drivers, but it's a good idea to delete the ATI programs as well.

If you're really paranoid.  Run a search for "ATI" and delete everything that comes back to you related to the deleted software.


----------



## memory

I don't understand something.  Why is this card so cheap?  I looked on ebay and newegg and all the 8800gt cards are $300 plus.

I am thinking about ordering one for the new computer I plan to build this winter.  When will the prices drop on these cards?  Some people say the 11th, is that December or January?

I was going to get the 8800gts but everybody says that this card is a whole lot better.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Best Buy business 8800GT for $246: http://www.bestbuybusiness.com/bbfb/en/US/adirect/bestbuy?cmd=catProductDetail&showAddButton=true&productID=BB10823345&websrc=CNBB10823345

I don't know if you need a valid business to purchase from them, but it's a good online price for the 8800GT.


----------



## Jet

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...s=29&sku=a1348853&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643

It's up again!


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Best Buy business 8800GT for $246: http://www.bestbuybusiness.com/bbfb/en/US/adirect/bestbuy?cmd=catProductDetail&showAddButton=true&productID=BB10823345&websrc=CNBB10823345
> 
> I don't know if you need a valid business to purchase from them, but it's a good online price for the 8800GT.


Another great not so well known resource!



Jet said:


> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...s=29&sku=a1348853&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643
> 
> It's up again!


It was actually posted a page or so back 



memory said:


> I don't understand something.  Why is this card so cheap?  I looked on ebay and newegg and all the 8800gt cards are $300 plus.
> 
> I am thinking about ordering one for the new computer I plan to build this winter.  When will the prices drop on these cards?  Some people say the 11th, is that December or January?
> 
> I was going to get the 8800gts but everybody says that this card is a whole lot better.


Newegg and other computer parts retailers often mark up products that have a high demand and low in stock, because they know people will pay pretty much anything for them.


----------



## ThatGuy16

As long as dell doesn't screw me over, its a good deal.. i got a 12/12 est. ship date. But so does all the other 50 people that ordered it the same day as i did 

I don't Dell has real-time stock on their site do they?


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];826896 said:
			
		

> It was actually posted a page or so back



Ech, that's what I get for not reading the thread. I thought it was sold out, and so I looked and it was up again


----------



## Ramodkk

I just hope some of those MSI's last in that Dell webpage before this weekend!


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

same : )


----------



## ThatGuy16

Im thinking about caneling my order and getting a 3870 

IF i was to do that, when i upgrade in january i can CF the 3870's on a X38 board

:thinks: ...


----------



## Jet

It isn't worth it. The 3870s don't perform or scale as well. And, they are basically the same price right now.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

right now im wishing i had the intel crossfire board and a 3870 : )


----------



## ThatGuy16

True, the 3870 also produces a better image quality. I was wanting a X38 board, and if BestBuy gets the 3870 in stock, it would be $214


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

just as i refreshed the page it went from 209 or w/e to now 260 : \   radeon for me unless i still with 8800gts


----------



## ThatGuy16

Your right, the MSI one is now $260 

The XFX one is still up though


----------



## Ramodkk

GOD!  Man! I was about to order today too! I just got some burrowed $$$

Oh well I'll order the XFX still a good deal!


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

sry for informing the bad news : ( im quite sad my self as i am hoping some one to bu the big fat 8800gts 640mb


----------



## Ramodkk

It's allright  Im still getting the XFX for ~$230, not going to waste any more *seconds*! LOL

Who knows next refresh and it might be at $300 again... (hopefully not!)


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

ya hurry there gonna put it up prob soon since they did this witthin 1 hour from now to the msi


----------



## ThatGuy16

Glad i got mine in order  i just hope Dell doesn't screw me over on shipping lol

After taxes and next day shipping on the MSI i got it for $239. The XFX is still a good deal


----------



## Ramodkk

*sigh* I ordered it! I feel relaxed now (haha jk), XFX one for $235.00


----------



## ThatGuy16

Good deal, now lets me and you both hope it don't take forever to get these things shipped


----------



## Ramodkk

So you bought one too? 

Yep! lets hope that, except that I checked my shipping info and it said mine will not come until December 13th ... I hope they are joking!  

Anyways, that is just an estimated time, I hope the actual time is a little or should I say a lot sooner!

Now I can officially edit my sig!


----------



## ThatGuy16

I got the MSI, got a est. 12/12... but i hope its sooner not later, because there were a ton of people ordering both XFX and MSI off of dell because of the price 

but we will see  im not patient


----------



## Ramodkk

Me neither! Im not a very patient person! Could've chosen the $16 next day shipping, but the 3-5 day shipping (supposedly) was already free so I didn't bother. Also I barely got enough for the card! LOL


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha know 


Because what i hear, their 1-2weeks means nothing... could be shipped tomarrow or next month .. im going to call them tomarrow and see if they can give me any info.

i can hear it now "well there are about 861 orders in front of you"


----------



## ThatGuy16

Reported..

now get out of my thread!

http://spammers.justgotowned.com/


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha, nice! Spammers Just Got OWND!


----------



## gamer30

I think the XFX version got taken of their site, cant find it anywhere on it?

Luckly I ordered mine before it did.

Edit:Nvm I found it again


----------



## Geoff

gamer30 said:


> I think the XFX version got taken of their site, cant find it anywhere on it?
> 
> Luckly I ordered mine before it did.
> 
> Edit:Nvm I found it again


Why would you want the XFX when you can buy the MSI for $208 and is factory overclocked?


----------



## Jabes

[-0MEGA-];827776 said:
			
		

> Why would you want the XFX when you can buy the MSI for $208 and is factory overclocked?



the msi is around 250 now


----------



## MatrixEVO

Jabes said:


> the msi is around 250 now



Still not bad compared to other retailers. Actually, the 8800GT, when released was said to be $200-250, so being $250 at Dell is still good. The only thing that sucks is availability. I have everything in my system except for that, so I'm using my 7800GT currently, and it really limits me to DX9 native games for decent FPS. I want to play Crysis, dammit.


----------



## Jabes

MatrixEVO said:


> Still not bad compared to other retailers. Actually, the 8800GT, when released was said to be $200-250, so being $250 at Dell is still good. The only thing that sucks is availability. I have everything in my system except for that, so I'm using my 7800GT currently, and it really limits me to DX9 native games for decent FPS. I want to play Crysis, dammit.



you can't play crysis my 7800 gt oc can but then again it is a oc


----------



## Ramodkk

Jabes said:


> the msi is around 250 now



Yep, and it made me mad! Yesterday they had it for $207, I was ready to order, I ate first and when I went there it was $260!! I was like !@#$%^&*I(O). 

So I ordered the XFX


----------



## Geoff

I think it's worth it for $208, but not for $250-$260 because by the time it ships (mid-December), the G92 8800GTS will be out, the 8800GT will be in stock (most likely), so you should be able to find it on Newegg for cheaper.


----------



## Ramodkk

So you think my card will arrive in mid-december? I ordered yesterday. I picked the 3-5 day shipping and taking in account that they don't have to assemble a video card, shouldn't it be sooner??


----------



## ThatGuy16

It might be sooner, but my theory is.. even if it does take it to ship untill the 11-13th if will still cost ~100 cheaper than the GTS. But who knows, i talked to ones of their reps. and she told me to check my status on the 4th, you can do the same. Maybe they are getting a shipment in then. But if it still hasn't shipped by the 11th i might cancel it if a deal comes up on newegg. They don't charge your card untill it ships anyway.


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> i talked to ones of their reps. and she told me to check my status on the 4th, you can do the same. Maybe they are getting a shipment in then



I talked to somebody at Dell today, and they wouldn't tell me anything. He said he didn't have access to that info. I really hope it arrives well before Christmas.


----------



## paratwa

I called Dell last night. He said it was out of stock, and there was a 10 day lead time before they got any in, and that it would be first come first served on when they go out, based on the order date.

So they are telling me that I will not get mine any earlier than 12/17. I am thinking about canceling my order and getting a 3870 as well. But no one has any in stock. And the prices have been going up like crazy. Damn Newegg is gouging the price.


----------



## ThatGuy16

paratwa said:


> I called Dell last night. He said it was out of stock, and there was a 10 day lead time before they got any in, and that it would be first come first served on when they go out, based on the order date.
> 
> So they are telling me that I will not get mine any earlier than 12/17. I am thinking about canceling my order and getting a 3870 as well. But no one has any in stock. And the prices have been going up like crazy. Damn Newegg is gouging the price.



Same boat as you 

I was about to grab the 3870 off Best Buy last night, it sold out in ten minutes lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Im canceling my order, going to try and get one off newegg or elsewere


----------



## MatrixEVO

I canceled as well. I just ordered the EVGA 8800GT Superclocked from Newegg. I'm not going to wait until late December to start playing some great games. Also, the EVGA card has the step-up program. So I get full price for it if I upgrade within 90 days.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well, im trying to get it canceled.. they want me to call back because its been sent to the "fullfilment system".. i don't know, im going to call and see


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well, im trying to get it canceled.. they want me to call back because its been sent to the "fullfilment system".. i don't know, im going to call and see



I just used the Dell Chat online, and it was quick and simple.


----------



## ThatGuy16

MatrixEVO said:


> I just used the Dell Chat online, and it was quick and simple.



I called them, i guess ill keep it. He said that my order is on its way to getting shipped , and that they do have those cards in stock.. so we will see how it goes. $240 after tax and shipping is the only thing keeping me from canceling it right now


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha I was about to cancel mine too just because you all did  

JK!

Im keeping mine, hopefully it will not take too long  I just hope that their estimates are awfully off and the the 12/13 date is wrong .

Except I paid about $251 or something with shipping (free) and tax, why was mine more expensive??


----------



## ThatGuy16

He said their estimates are usually way overestimated.. so this guy better be right 

you got the XFX, i got the MSI + next day. The MSI WAS $208


----------



## paratwa

Copied from the techreport website

The Radeon HD 3870's scarceness isn't due to low supplies of the RV670 graphics processor, TR has learned. Instead, an industry source tells us the cards are hard to come by because of a supply problem with Radeon HD 3870 boards stemming from a bad resistor. If all goes as expected, the issue should be resolved early next week, at which point Radeon HD 3870 cards should become available in volume once again. 

Furthermore, in order to ensure better supplies of Radeon HD 3870 cards, AMD has shifted its production ratio of Radeon HD 3870s to Radeon HD 3850s so that the two are more even, we have learned. Formerly, the firm had allocated a much larger proportion of GPUs to Radeon HD 3850 cards.

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/13685


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah he better be! Or else I'll pull out some ninja stuff with my "Alpha Dog" once it arrives and he'll regret it!

Oh yeah, does the tax fee differ on each state? lol 'cause I paid like $253 (with free shipping + tax) for the XFX


----------



## paratwa

I just canceled my dell order and found one on Newegg for $269 in stock.

The search page showed this as being out of stock, but when you click on it, it says it is in stock. So I contacted Newegg and they said yes it is in stock. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133205

So, I should have this by Tuesday at the latest. Much better than waiting 2 or 3 weeks, since I need this to put in my stepsons Christmas gift I am building for him. 

Besides, I need a few days before I ship him this system to play with it.


----------



## ThatGuy16

paratwa said:


> I just canceled my dell order and found one on Newegg for $269 in stock.
> 
> The search page showed this as being out of stock, but when you click on it, it says it is in stock. So I contacted Newegg and they said yes it is in stock.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133205
> 
> So, I should have this by Tuesday at the latest. Much better than waiting 2 or 3 weeks, since I need this to put in my stepsons Christmas gift I am building for him.
> 
> Besides, I need a few days before I ship him this system to play with it.



Thats waht i was about to do, but i still have my fingers crossed, and hope they are true to their word 

I would rather have the OC MSI over the non oc'ed PNY though, but if this doesn't get shipped by the 4thish i will cancel probably.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats waht i was about to do, but i still have my fingers crossed, and hope they are true to their word
> 
> I would rather have the OC MSI over the non oc'ed PNY though, but if this doesn't get shipped by the 4thish i will cancel probably.


It's suppose to be back in stock on the 12th, so it's a while away.


----------



## ThatGuy16

What is?

The MSI, the Dell rep said they have them in stock there now..?


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> What is?
> 
> The MSI, the Dell rep said they have them in stock there now..?


Maybe you ordered yours before then, I'm not sure.  All I know is that my friend and a few others here said it had an estimated ship date of the 12th.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have an estimated ship date of the 12th too. Its just a computer generated number, he said they have them in stock and according to him my order is on its way to getting filled.. but who knows how long that will be


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha, my estimate delivery is until the 12/20!! I hope its sooner though like the rep told you. At least is before the 24th...


----------



## ThatGuy16

If you got time, call em


----------



## klinkacheck

I did a chat with a representative and got my order changed to next day delivery for free, you should try that.


----------



## Geoff

klinkacheck said:


> I did a chat with a representative and got my order changed to next day delivery for free, you should try that.


Thats not going to speed it up, it just means that it will be shipped out next day when it arrives in stock, which may not be until mid-December.


----------



## paratwa

The one I ordered from newegg will be here Tuesday 12/4/07. Much better than waiting until the 17th.


----------



## MatrixEVO

paratwa said:


> The one I ordered from newegg will be here Tuesday 12/4/07. Much better than waiting until the 17th.



Same deal here. Which one did you get? I wanted the EVGA with Crysis, but they only had the other EVGA in stock without Crysis.


----------



## paratwa

If you are in the market for a ATI card.
*                     SAPPHIRE 100215L Radeon HD 3870 512MB 256-bit GDDR4 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail*

Just came in stock at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-102-713


----------



## paratwa

MatrixEVO said:


> Same deal here. Which one did you get? I wanted the EVGA with Crysis, but they only had the other EVGA in stock without Crysis.



I got the 
* 					PNY VCG88512GXPB G92 GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3. 
*

Wish I had waited another day now before ordering, that sapphire seems like a much better card for less than I paid for the PNY.


----------



## Geoff

paratwa said:


> If you are in the market for a ATI card.
> *                     SAPPHIRE 100215L Radeon HD 3870 512MB 256-bit GDDR4 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail*
> 
> Just came in stock at Newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-102-713



Sweetness, I may get two when the prices come down.


----------



## ThatGuy16

For some reason, the keep coming in stock on BestBuy around 3am, but are gone by the monring. At $214. The 3870's.

As of now, i still got my order on dell for the MSI.. im going to wait untill about the 7th, if it hasn't shipped by then i might cancel it. $240 after shipping is hard to resist lol.

Edit: you can get a 3870 here, a few people from extreme systems are ordering stuff from this site.

http://www.motherboardpro.com/Sapphire-3870-512MB-ATi-Radeon-p-456.html


----------



## Jet

I don't get your guy's logic...the 8800GT is clearly better than the HD 3870!


----------



## paratwa

Only by a few FPS, the 3870 also supports HDMI sound which the 8800gt does not, and it supports DX10.1 and PCI-E 2.0.

People are also saying that AA is better with the 3870 and that everything looks much better compared to the 8800gt


----------



## Ramodkk

The 8800GT also supports PCI-E 2.0 if I am not mistaken.

So in other words, the 8800GT wins in terms of FPS while the HD3870 delivers a better picture?


----------



## paratwa

Thats what I have read, but I have not seen either card in operation, so I can't say. And your right, the 8800gt does support pcie 2.0


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha I knew it! LOL I ordered the 8800GT and I dont regret it since either card (8800GT/HD3870) would perform better than my current 7600GT...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, they say the 3870 has better color quality, i saw some screen comparisons but i couldn't tell a difference.

As long as i have no problem with Dell and getting this shipped i wont regret it. But if something happens and i have to cancel it, ill probably grab the 3870.

Im like ramdokk, anything is better than this X800


----------



## Ramodkk

High 5! Allright!

I remember when I bought the 7600GT a year ago, extreme improvement over onboard GeForce 6150 graphics. But now its time to put her on my dad's comp. I have to say that the 7600GT were amazing...


----------



## ThatGuy16

hehe, bought this about a year or so ago.. $298


----------



## Ramodkk

GOD!!! I got mine for like $175


----------



## hermeslyre

ramodkk said:


> High 5! Allright!
> 
> I remember when I bought the 7600GT a year ago, extreme improvement over onboard GeForce 6150 graphics. But now its time to put her on my dad's comp. I have to say that the 7600GT were amazing...



+1

About the image issues though, 3870/8800gt, I thought they only pertained to Crysis.. A couple textures were "off", like the water and such. It was a driver issue, not the hardware superiority. Which brings me to my next point, I don't think the hardware of the 3870 is better than that of the 8800 in the image department. It would be driver that would be responsible, and everyone knows that drivers change more often than underwear, so if the 3870 truly does sport a better image, it shouldn't be expected to retain that merit..


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ramodkk said:


> The 8800GT also supports PCI-E 2.0 if I am not mistaken.
> 
> So in other words, the 8800GT wins in terms of FPS while the HD3870 delivers a better picture?



So does the 3870, FPS isn't everything 



Jet said:


> I don't get your guy's logic...the 8800GT is clearly better than the HD 3870!



ATI doesn't have image compression problems in games or as I call it "EA Lag". If you ask me this card is just as worthy as the 8800GT.. Once again, FPS is not everything and in this situation FPS is only like ~2-6 lower.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Wow, I just looked up my newegg invoice. I've had my 7800GT since 2005. It cost me $304, and it's still running strong today, but it just can't handle the new stuff so well. 
I didn't realize I hadn't upgraded my GPU for 2 years, and I'm an avid gamer, so I need something that can handle new games.


----------



## gamer30

Does anyone have any new information about the ship dates, or the number of cards there getting at dell for the MSI and XFX versions?


----------



## ThatGuy16

i got the MSI, my "estimated" ship date was 12/12. The Dell rep said its most likely it will ship way before then that those dates are computer generated. He told me they had the one i ordered in stock, and it MIGHT ship by the 4th. But i'll beleive it when i see it.


----------



## gamer30

oh sweet, hope it was like that with the XFX card to but unlikely


----------



## ThatGuy16

IF it ships by the 7th, ill be shocked.. but when ever it does, ill post.


----------



## Freestylingford

There are several on newegg now but I'd say not for long even the evga version with the 610mhz core is 289. I am just about to hit the pay button but I am not sure if I should just wait they have another version I've never seen for 269. Chaintech  I guess an extra 20 bucks is worth the step up.


----------



## ThatGuy16

It comes with a $40 game, so in a way it makes the card ~$240


----------



## Freestylingford

I already have that game so it would be useless. Maybe a Gift But I don't know anyone who would want it.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Wow, I just looked up my newegg invoice. I've had my 7800GT since 2005. It cost me $304, and it's still running strong today, but it just can't handle the new stuff so well.
> I didn't realize I hadn't upgraded my GPU for 2 years, and I'm an avid gamer, so I need something that can handle new games.


I looked at mine that I bought on 11/30/2005 (must have been right after we sold our laptops, haha).

I bought a Chaintech NF4 Ultra 939 for $64, x800GTO for $175, Athlon 64 3200+ for $159, and 1GB of DDR400 for $72.


----------



## Ramodkk

Freestylingford said:


> I already have that game so it would be useless. Maybe a Gift But I don't know anyone who would want it.



Me! pick me! pick me! meee! 



gamer30 said:


> oh sweet, hope it was like that with the XFX card to but unlikely



Same here, my estimated was on 12/13 but as ThatGuy16 said, I hope the actual shipping time happens sooner than the generated estimates...


----------



## ThatGuy16

I was going to cancel my order and get the EVGA with quake wars off newegg. They said i can't since it has been submitted to the "fullfillment" system, well for the trouble they are knocking another $50 off making it $189 after shipping 

now lets hope this thing ships soon lol!


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> I was going to cancel my order and get the EVGA with quake wars off newegg. They said i can't since it has been submitted to the "fullfillment" system, well for the trouble they are knocking another $50 off making it $189 after shipping
> 
> now lets hope this thing ships soon lol!



Wow, I guess complaining can get somebody far. I kinda wish I didn't cancel now, I could have saved $100! But then I wouldn't be able to use the "step-up" from EVGA.


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> I was going to cancel my order and get the EVGA with quake wars off newegg. They said i can't since it has been submitted to the "fullfillment" system, well for the trouble they are knocking another $50 off making it $189 after shipping
> 
> now lets hope this thing ships soon lol!



U serious? nice move, what you do? I want to pay $189 

Lol, and what exactly was "the trouble"?


----------



## ThatGuy16

oh, nothing much... just the guy before her "lied" and told me could cancel when i couldn't. But i can't complain for that price


----------



## Ramodkk

Wish they had more liars


----------



## ThatGuy16

Lets see... so far i have gotten a $200 motherboard for $99, a 8800GT for $190, a $350 monitor for $300 and a $130 PSU for $99. Oh and a $450 phone for $80


----------



## Ramodkk

a whooping $600+ saving!  

And soon we'll be updating our sigs with our new 8800GT's hahaha


----------



## ThatGuy16

Oh yeah


----------



## Ramodkk

Mmm, yeah um, loving your case! LOL


----------



## ThatGuy16

oh yeah, and don't you forget it!


----------



## Ramodkk

Man this thread has lasted 150+ strong! LOL


----------



## ThatGuy16

It did, didn't it? and the deal is dead now


----------



## Ramodkk

It is? hahaha

I'll be updating my sig to with a link to a pic of inside of my comp...

*edit* LOL /\ that was random


----------



## gamer30

Does anyone have any information on either the MSI or XFX cards for dell?


----------



## kohlrabi_Croce

gamer30 said:


> Does anyone have any information on either the MSI or XFX cards for dell?




go back to the first page of this thread, and take a look.


----------



## gamer30

I ment new information on like when they ship


----------



## madroxinide

gamer30 said:


> Does anyone have any information on either the MSI or XFX cards for dell?



I talked to a representative online yesterday, I ordered my MSI card on the 30th of November and he said I would receive my order in 5-7 business days. So that would be by next wednesday (the 12th).... The order status page still says my order will only be shipped by the 13th.  He said they were on backorder.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well, we will see what happens, as long as it gets here before christmas im fine. Hard to argue with $190


> Time Details
> 12/04/2007 10:24:53PM Corey: "I have a question about the MSI 8800GT i placed on the 27th"
> 12/04/2007 10:25:06PM Agent : "Sure.,"
> 12/04/2007 10:26:21PM Corey: "I know my estimated ship date is the 12/12, a previous person i talked to last week suggested i check my status on the 4th, i know this is a high demanding product and may or may not be on backorder"
> 12/04/2007 10:26:39PM Agent : "I will personally review your records and will obtain the latest information for you."
> 12/04/2007 10:29:38PM Agent : "Corey, I have checked the details and I see that, your order is backordered."
> 12/04/2007 10:29:47PM Corey: "one of my concerns are, a few people i know that ordered this product on the same date has received emails stating their order has been canceled do to lack of quantity"
> 12/04/2007 10:29:55PM Agent : "The estimated ship date of your order is 12/12/2007."
> 12/04/2007 10:30:21PM Agent : "Corey, do not worry your order is not cancelled."
> 12/04/2007 10:30:51PM Corey: "Do you know when this should be back in stock?"
> 12/04/2007 10:31:19PM Agent : "Corey, I apologize, I do not have the information."
> 12/04/2007 10:32:14PM Corey: "Ok, if something happens and is doesn't ship by the 12th, can i cancel? i was told by two people that it cannot be cancel because it was sent to the "fullfillment" system. is this true?"
> 12/04/2007 10:33:20PM Agent: "Corey, if the order goes to the fulfillment center the order can not be cancelled, but if the order can not be cancelled you can return the order."


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well, we will see what happens, as long as it gets here before christmas im fine. Hard to argue with $190



Whats the difference between "cancelling the order" and "returning the order"


----------



## ThatGuy16

they're idiots


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> they're idiots



I knew it!! haha that's funny


----------



## Freestylingford

Guys they have the bfg 8800gt for 225 with a 10 dollar rebate in stock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150263


----------



## MatrixEVO

Freestylingford said:


> Guys they have the bfg 8800gt for 225 with a 10 dollar rebate in stock.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150263



256MB version though. They're talking about good deals on the 512MB version.


----------



## Jabes

Freestylingford said:


> Guys they have the bfg 8800gt for 225 with a 10 dollar rebate in stock.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150263



thats a xfx and like the guy above me said thats only the 256mb version and were talkin about the 512mb version

[off topic] wen is the new 8800 gts coming out or is it already out [/off topic]


----------



## Ramodkk

I didn't even know when the 8800GT 256MB version came out, was it today 



MatrixEVO said:


> 256MB version though. They're talking about good deals on the 512MB version.



Man!I would've bought the 256MB version for the price if it wasn't for ThatGuy16!!, but I dont regret it anyways since I got the 512MB version for the 256MB price!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well, so i get a call from Dell today. They're not going to have them for a while. So i basicly had to cancel my order. I guess i might get a HD 3870


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well, so i get a call from Dell today. They're not going to have them for a while. So i basicly had to cancel my order. I guess i might get a HD 3870



ur goin to the dark side


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well, so i get a call from Dell today. They're not going to have them for a while. So i basicly had to cancel my order. I guess i might get a HD 3870



So you canceled it? 

Man, they should send customers an e-mail to notify you of ANY complications or changes


----------



## ThatGuy16

They called me, saying its going to be god knows how long before the manfacture gets enough to them. Pretty much saying im screwed and i had the option to cancel it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Man I wonder if its the same with the XFX, I guess I should contact them and ask them if they have some in stock, if not I will most likely cancel too and I dont know maybe get an HD3850 512MB or an HD3870 as you mentioned. I don't think I can afford to get the regular price 8800GT...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah i can't dish out $300 for a GT. It isn't worth it. But i might do $250 for a 3870...


----------



## Ramodkk

So, I started a Chat Session with one of the guys at Dell and I asked if they had any on stock (XFX). They said yes and that my order WILL be shipped no later than the the 13th of December but that it could be sent earlier. So Im going to stay with the deal. $250 (with shipping and tax) is still a pretty good deal over $270 at newegg. And besides theres no other card in stock that convices me at the moment 

But yeah, its all good, I'll have to wait, its not that long now though, only a week for the card to ship...


----------



## ThatGuy16

not to get you worried, but the 2 times i done a chat session including yesterday they told me the exact same thing! but what happens today? 

But you got the XFX, so you probably will be fine..


----------



## elitehacker

The problem with the 8800GT at the moment is that you can't get it anywhere. It sold out everywhere I go.  The benchmarks figures and reviews are so impressive. 0_0


----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah, im thinking the GTS will be ~$400 on release if the GT's are still this hard to get..

I seriously think im getting a 3870, and then when i upgrade ill get a x38 board and hopefully crossfire em'


----------



## elitehacker

Do you know when the new GTS will be released? Its really confusing at the moment, and the disinguishing features from the old GTS because I would imagine that there would be heaps of those in stock and dealers would want to offload them.


----------



## madroxinide

Date Posted:  Dec/06/2007 4:22 PM
Rating: 0

Just spoke to Dell. Apparently they're receiving 3600 MSI cards and are still on schedule to ship them out December 10th.
I ordered mine around midnight on the 24th and he was nice enough to bump me to next business day shipping.


http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/messageview.php?catid=18&threadid=784885&start=280


----------



## ThatGuy16

elitehacker said:


> Do you know when the new GTS will be released? Its really confusing at the moment, and the disinguishing features from the old GTS because I would imagine that there would be heaps of those in stock and dealers would want to offload them.


supposed to be the 11th


madroxinide said:


> Date Posted:  Dec/06/2007 4:22 PM
> Rating: 0
> 
> Just spoke to Dell. Apparently they're receiving 3600 MSI cards and are still on schedule to ship them out December 10th.
> I ordered mine around midnight on the 24th and he was nice enough to bump me to next business day shipping.
> 
> 
> http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/messageview.php?catid=18&threadid=784885&start=280



who knows what to beleive..


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah i can't dish out $300 for a GT. It isn't worth it. But i might do $250 for a 3870...


Don't do either one, the 8800GT was only suppose to cost $200-$250, and the 3870 is only suppose to cost about $200.  Heck even when the 3870's came out they were only $220 on Newegg, but I guess since both cards are in limited quantities retailers raised the price.  

So I would hold off on spending that much money on one.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah i would but.. have you seen my sig? 

Right now the 3870 is $250 on newegg and i think the saphire one comes with company of heros, but at $250 its $30 overpriced. They have come down a little because all the 3870's were $270-280 i think. And if i get a x38 motherboard in the future i guess i could do crossfire..


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> not to get you worried, but the 2 times i done a chat session including yesterday they told me the exact same thing! but what happens today?
> 
> But you got the XFX, so you probably will be fine..



Yeah it better be fine  or else I'll have to ask them for some kind of reward for waiting so long 



ThatGuy16 said:


> yeah, im thinking the GTS will be ~$400 on release if the GT's are still this hard to get..
> 
> I seriously think im getting a 3870, and then when i upgrade ill get a x38 board and hopefully crossfire em'



I have to admit, the HD3870 looks sick!! translucent red cover looks hot!!  But the deal, slim design and better performance (debatable) took me the 8800GT way


----------



## ThatGuy16

i just bought the 3870, its only "slower" by about 3-5fps. BUT also has better "eye candy".. but for what i have in mind for the future for me getting a x38 board, this will be the best way to go.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> i just bought the 3870, its only "slower" by about 3-5fps. BUT also has better "eye candy".. but for what i have in mind for the future for me getting a x38 board, this will be the best way to go.



Great choice!  But how much did you end up spending on it?


----------



## ThatGuy16

$255 with shipping from newegg


----------



## elitehacker

Nvidia is still the best choice at the moment, ATi has been dragging the chain too much.


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> i just bought the 3870, its only "slower" by about 3-5fps. BUT also has better "eye candy".. but for what i have in mind for the future for me getting a x38 board, this will be the best way to go.



Well, congratz! at least you have 3-day shipping GUARANTEED! Good for you , Im still waiting on the 8800GT...


----------



## ThatGuy16

elitehacker said:


> Nvidia is still the best choice at the moment, ATi has been dragging the chain too much.



sounds like a fanboy?

you obviously havn't seen their new stuff, even the 2900 series was great


----------



## Ramodkk

Hey ThatGuy16, just wondering what shipping did you get??


----------



## Geoff

$209 for 256MB 8800GT.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150264


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Hey ThatGuy16, just wondering what shipping did you get??


on the 3870? or the crappy Dell order i canceled? 

3870, regular 3 day. Dell i had next day..


			
				[-0MEGA-];836407 said:
			
		

> $209 for 256MB 8800GT.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150264



thats not bad


----------

